
Don’t Waste Your 20s at Google or McKinsey - hollaur
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140727232741-15381-don-t-waste-your-20s-at-google-or-mckinsey?trk=mp-details-rc
======
collyw
I agree on some sentiments, but you can learn at big companies also. You will
likely learn a lot more tech at a startup but it is unlikely to teach you how
large corporates handle various things, such as team work, testing, user
requirements. I don't always think they do things the best way, but it can be
useful to see how it is done in such places.

------
CmonDev
"The perks seem attractive (free food and occasional visits by Hillary Clinton
or Bono)." \- does anyone really want to meet them?

I agree that working for a start-up is good, as long as you are a member of
the founding team, like the author.

